# how to measure a trailer?



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a lead on a trailer that sounds good- but need to make sure it fits my boys. They are both 15.2" QH, but I have no idea how to measure them, or a trailer, to make sure they fit. The trailer is a 2 horse, straight load bumper pull, but I dont know how long it is, or how to measure either the trailer or the horses to make sure they fit. Help?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just measure from chest bar to butt bar and then measure your horse from chest to butt to make sure he fits with about a foot to spare. Also measure the inside height. With a 15.2 horse, you'll be fine with a 7' height.


----------

